# which will be suitable place for me



## syed74 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello All
I have Australian residence visa, currently I am in UAE working as Mechanical Engineer in Electro mechanical installation company I have QA/QC experience in this field as well
I am planning to come to Australia in beginning of 2010, 
My intention is either to work in similar field as 
HVAC installation engineer or QA/QC Engineer 
The other option is to start with transport business
Initially with 3 Ton pickup transporting goods from one place to other 
The questions are
1) Which place will be most suitable for me for aforementioned work point of view or business point of view?
2) I have UAE driving license for light vehicle, what will be the process getting 3 ton pickup license? 
Thank you & Kind Regards


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll find that all capital cities will usually have vacancies for mechanical engineers either in industries, with consultants and even some govrnment departments.
Brisbane and Perth have HOs for a lot of work related to the resources sectors in those states though I'd not be aware of mechanical engineers in HVAC area, more electrical for that.

As to running a truck I suppose you could look at starting that up anywhere, larger cities having more demand but it's probably a competitive industry to break into for thre are a lot of trucking companies about.

You can usually get a car drivers licence here easily enough if you have a licence in english or get a translation. perhaps some minimal testing.
A car licence allows youto drive smaller size trucks but check the Motor Licensing department of the state you decideto go to, Apply for a Driver's Licence and Things to do First has more general info on settling in.


----------

